# My collection as of March 2012 - March 2016



## Illinoisbottleboy (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Illinoisbottleboy (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Illinoisbottleboy (Mar 24, 2016)

Sorry for the double pic of the yellow demijohn and the pics that are sideways. This is just a part of my collection that I will be posting over the next few days. Lots more to come. If you have any questions or want to see something individual just ask. I am sure some of you remember when I first joined the forums as Bottleworm but now go by my new name. I have come along ways in the past few years. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## RJ2 (Mar 25, 2016)

Keep the pics coming, I love looking at collections. 
Is that cobalt pontiled? In same pic I love the "form" of the bottles at each end; particularly the "JAL".
Really like the center john (for that matter the one on the left too), I have a pre-TOC large cylinder bulk chem bottle in that exact color.
Also, what is that whittled beauty to the far right of the first pic. And, is it damaged?
Very good, RJ


----------



## Illinoisbottleboy (Mar 25, 2016)

The pics will keep coming trust me. Yes the cobalt is pontiled. I got that one at a good price. And yes the squats on the ends are my favorites. Those demijohns are my favorite as well. The whittled one is a pontiled farrells from Peoria Illinois and nope it is dead mint. Thank you!


----------



## sandchip (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your collection with us.  You've got some great colors in those demijohns.


----------



## Illinoisbottleboy (Mar 31, 2016)

Thank you Sandchip. This is only a part of my collection actually. I have been super busy with work and just haven't had the time to upload the rest of the pictures. And yes my demis are my favorites. They look great in the sun. Wish I could find a new one.


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice bottles, great collection! I really like the small amber crown top in the first pic, as well as the miniature square green bottle in the first pic. What are they embossed?


----------



## ScottBSA (May 7, 2016)

Choice material you got there.  Looks like a nice clean collection.  I like the blob bottles.  There are only a few different pre hutchinson sodas in the Kansas City area.  Then again, there wasn't much to Kansas City before 1880.
More pictures please.

Scott


----------



## Illinoisbottleboy (May 7, 2016)

Thank you. I do not buy bottles that I would have to upgrade. I buy the best I can. I will try and get the other pics up sometime in the future.


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Aug 7, 2017)

Awesome!


----------

